# Words containing the letters Z, X, Q, J or K



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 29, 2021)

These are, according to my research, the five least frequently used letters in the English language. Your posted word doesn’t need to include all of these letters but ought to include at least one of them. (I say “ought” because “has to” seems too bossy for some, I’m sure.) So, c’mon and let’s have fun! Alphabetical order doesn’t seem necessary just let your lexicon loose! And I see that I managed to use a few of those letters in this description! Schweet!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 29, 2021)

Quark


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 29, 2021)

Zoo, X-ray, Quiz, Jerk, Kitten


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 29, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Zoo, X-ray, Quiz, Jerk, Kitten


Wow! You touched on all the bases! Outta the park, your answer is a home run, I'd say!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Zapped!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 1, 2021)

Question


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

Ma*x*imum Ama*z*ement


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

acquittal


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 23, 2022)

Z, X, Q, J, or K

Zanzibar
exceptional
quizzical
jealousy
kickstarter


----------

